# General > Classified Marketplace >  EEEpc with Nix  $100 free CONUS ship

## ElevenBravo

Paypal or USPS money order

EEEpc 1000H
1.6 ghz dual core
1 gig ram (2 max)
Running rock solid with a fresh install of Easy Peasy Linux

Screen-Keyboard-Battery-Charger all 100%

Thanks for looking,
Andrew

----------


## canid

> Paypal or USPS money order
> 
> EEEpc 1000H
> 1.6 ghz dual core
> 1 gig ram (2 max)
> Running rock solid with a fresh install of Easy Peasy Linux
> 
> Screen-Keyboard-Battery-Charger all 100%
> 
> ...


can you take/post pictures? I've got a check coming, and i've been thinking of a netbook.

----------


## ElevenBravo

Sure, give me to the weekend?

Its great for PDF & ebook reading, web browsing with Firefox, watching videos and has Open Office installed... can do MS PPT & Office DOC files, etc... etc...

Its not a powerhouse, but... its a sweet little netbook that runs for *hours* on one charge!!

Thanks for looking,
Andrew

----------


## canid

Sure will. Yeah; it's about comparable to my little atom development box, which is about the same job I need a netbook for.

----------


## ElevenBravo

It looks like your into 'lectronics... What are you doing right now, project wise?  Is this a hobby?

Ive been doing a lot of PIC programming and projects, my last is a CW keyer... Im saving to get a lazer jet so I can etch a PCB to put it all on (still on the bench on the breadboard).

Cheers,
Andrew

----------


## canid

Right now I'm not doing much, but I've got a bunch of projects on the burner including some digital RF stuff and sensor systems. I'm also working on some ideas for test equipment, partly because I can't afford to buy the commercial offerings at present, partly because there are still things which seem handy but do not appear to be on the market, and partly for fun.

It's mostly a hobby, but I am looking to eventually develop some products which apply to the  control/automation/monitoring industry.

----------


## canid

I'm still interested but I have to hold out for a bit as I just got use of a new Asus 14" notebook.

----------


## ElevenBravo

How long might a little bit be?

BTW, Im encoding the product video demo, seams it would be better than pictures. (Would have done it sooner, but I was fishin'!)

Hollar back!
Andrew

----------


## canid

It will depend on how many hours I pick up this week. I surely have enough when I get my due check in, but I have to buy this one out on some sort of earnest payment structure if It's going to by my personal book.

Give me at least a couple of days, but don't feel like you have to hold it on my account if you get another interested party.

In any event, I will need to see current pictures of the actual one you're selling before I commit. The price is a steal in any condition like you describe, but I try to buy nothing sight unseen.

----------


## ElevenBravo

HTH,
Andrew

----------


## Sparky93

Hey! I was in the video lol

----------


## ElevenBravo

> Hey! I was in the video lol


Your nickname is EasyPeasy???  HA HA

----------


## canid

It took me a while to be able to get back to you but what's the status?

----------


## canid

I hope you've found somebody to take it already. I will not be able to, as I found a deal I couldn't pass up to get new eyeglasses.

----------


## ElevenBravo

Its still here if you change your mind Canid...  or, if someone else desires it.  (Ho Ho Ho! Hint)

----------


## ElevenBravo

Ttt




............................

----------


## ElevenBravo

Need funds, reduced to $80 PP or USPS MO.

----------

